# ISO pickled egg recipe...



## retiredguy (May 9, 2011)

...using the *minimum amount of vinegar possible to store eggs unrefrigerated*, on a cellar shelf with temperature swings between 55-65 degrees.

My objective is too store up some eggs long term, 6mos including rotating stock...just in case, but *without the overpowering astringent taste of too much vinegar*.

We pickle 54 eggs at a time in a gallon jar. Thanks


----------



## justplainbill (May 9, 2011)

Me to- especially the hot pepper flavored ones that I used to get at my local gin mill.  They certainly did not refrigerate those hot ones.  The only 'cure' for the pepper heat seemed to be dry red wine.


----------



## blissful (May 9, 2011)

I've not canned them.
Most of the recipes for canning them are actually to be stored in the refrigerator for 3-4 weeks and not long term storage. Those recipes may be a health hazard in long term storage.

9 out of 10 university extension recipes are for refrigerator storage.
Having said that, I found one recipe for long term (6 months) storage for canning eggs here:
http://www.umaine.edu/foodinfo/pickling.htm

It says you can change spices but not sugar, vinegar, times or temperatures.
Good luck and let us know how they turn out.


----------



## Claire (May 9, 2011)

I can't even imagine storing them, except maybe in my pantry during the winter (which is sometimes colder than my fridge).  I've always been suspicious of pickled eggs I found on bars in my younger days!


----------



## justplainbill (May 9, 2011)

Claire said:


> I can't even imagine storing them, except maybe in my pantry during the winter (which is sometimes colder than my fridge).  I've always been suspicious of pickled eggs I found on bars in my younger days!


The US Army Gun Club at the post where I was stationed in Italy had great pickled eggs and 'mouse' burgers.  The burgers at the PX snackbar were more 'kosher' but most people consumed them with tomato and a slathering of mayo.


----------



## retiredguy (May 10, 2011)

Well I'm going to continue to check in here and keep my fingers crossed. Back in the bi-centennial my buddy was the bar steward at the VFW and I would help him peel the eggs he would display over the bar.

 Before that I never had a pickled egg. So I once asked him these unrefrigerated eggs on top the bar ...'can't someone get sick from unrefrigerated eggs?' He said 'don't be stupid they're boiled, then pickled...they're bulletproof.' 

Well back then salmonellosis was rare tptb were still warning about it in the now discontinued home economics class's public education taught. 

Not that I want to derail this topic to a food poisoning discussion... yeah it's with us. But that was the mind set back then. 

Eggs are allowed on a paleo diet so I'm eating more of them. And that's esp so now that the good weather has arrived and I can indulge myself after working in the garden or spiting wood for a spell.

Please keep any unrefrigerated pickled egg recipes coming and thanks again for your input.
*
*


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 12, 2011)

Really did not know anyone made these anymore.


----------

